
In case you're tired of expensive complicated graphic editors - twiceuponatime
http://www.vectr.com
======
nbudden
Nick, CEO @ Vectr is here.

Vectr is a free collaborative vector graphics editor, for both web & desktop,
that aims to help everyone create vector graphic designs easily and
intuitively, using its simple yet powerful web and desktop cross-platform
tool.

Hint me up here with questions or feedback!

~~~
ddxv
What happens if multiple users edit the same image? Is it like live editing on
google docs?

~~~
nbudden
It will be eventually, yep, but not quite yet. We've already built the
majority of this technology, but we're still missing bits and pieces for true
collaborative editing, so we've got this "turned off" for now.

Expect this feature, real Google-docs style editing, to drop late fall ;)

~~~
ddxv
I saw the "hello" you wrote on my Vectr, "Hello, to you too."

I didn't actually see it appear at the time. Just curious, if it's not "live"
how often is it updating?

~~~
nbudden
It should be fairly live, must've missed it. It updates every time you make
any change.

------
ddxv
Looks like photoshop, but you can edit and share.

Anyone care to work on my HN Vectr?
[http://vectr.com/tmp/U7UVuEp3A5/ycH2v0832J](http://vectr.com/tmp/U7UVuEp3A5/ycH2v0832J)

~~~
nbudden
Added a "hello"!
[http://vectr.com/tmp/U7UVuEp3A5/ycH2v0832J](http://vectr.com/tmp/U7UVuEp3A5/ycH2v0832J)

------
iansinnott
Really can't wait for this to replace Sketch as my primary design software.

------
james_sa
This is cool. Got the let our designers know.

------
taiten987
luv the UX and share features, I want to share with all my friends!

